# INTERNET



## vignesh (Jan 8, 2006)

OK...Today I got my internal modem working in Redhat 9.. Can the same  driver be used in fedora core 3 or 4, ?


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 8, 2006)

Congrats By the Way! 
Tell me when u'r gonna get rid of winblows...
Rh9 uses kernel 2.4 isn't. I think we can use it in rhel3 and fc2 as both have 2.4 kernels. I'am not sure abt Fc3 and Fc4 as they both use 2.6 kernels.


----------



## vignesh (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks mate..Ya its doesnt work..Just tried it on FC 3..

The previous post was form redhat 9  

AnyWay I think I will buy a external modem if there is no other way ...I don`t like RH9..I wan`t to use it in Fc3

I will blow winblows away very soon..


----------



## praka123 (Jan 8, 2006)

b/w FC2 holds 2.6 kernel..but wait..u may have luck with  2.6 kernel..try to find the drivers elsewhere on the web.Best of LUX


----------



## vignesh (Jan 8, 2006)

I have now installed PCQLinux 2004 that is based on FC1..Kppp is not present..


----------



## desertwind (Jan 8, 2006)

vignesh said:
			
		

> OK...Today I got my internal modem working in Redhat 9.. Can the same  driver be used in fedora core 3 or 4, ?



Most probably it wont. I had found many internal modem drivers for kernel 2.4 but had a little luck for 2.6.


----------



## vignesh (Jan 8, 2006)

ok..Guys I downloaded the driver for fc1 and installed it and the module pctel is loaded.How do I connect now..also the installation says device file created...How do I know the device file name?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 8, 2006)

get  "minicom" installed.. for  dev file..

```
root@sputnik:~# ls -l /dev/ |grep ppp
```
Also try lspci ...for o/p..USE wvdial command to connect..[please refer www for more info]
*linmodems.technion.ac.il/

*www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2004-August/msg00235.html


----------



## amitsaudy (Jan 8, 2006)

Rather go for an external modem from dlink.
They come real cxheap now a days.


----------



## vignesh (Jan 8, 2006)

@ prakash.

I just installed kppp.I tried wvdial..No luck.


----------



## vignesh (Jan 8, 2006)

Here is the output of lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce CPU bridge (rev b2)
00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 220/420 Memory Controller (rev b2)
00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 220/420 Memory Controller (rev b2)
00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01aa (rev b2)
00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce ISA Bridge (rev c3)
00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce PCI System Management (rev c1)
00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller (rev c3)
00:03.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller (rev c3)
00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01b0 (rev c2)
00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio (rev c2)
00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce PCI-to-PCI bridge (rev c2)
00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce IDE (rev c3)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce AGP to PCI Bridge (rev b2)
01:07.0 Modem: PCTel Inc: Unknown device 2189 (rev 03)
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics] (rev b1)


the output of the ppp device files...

crw-------    1 root     root      45, 128 Sep 15  2003 ippp0
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 129 Sep 15  2003 ippp1
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 138 Sep 15  2003 ippp10
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 139 Sep 15  2003 ippp11
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 140 Sep 15  2003 ippp12
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 141 Sep 15  2003 ippp13
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 142 Sep 15  2003 ippp14
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 143 Sep 15  2003 ippp15
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 144 Sep 15  2003 ippp16
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 145 Sep 15  2003 ippp17
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 146 Sep 15  2003 ippp18
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 147 Sep 15  2003 ippp19
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 130 Sep 15  2003 ippp2
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 148 Sep 15  2003 ippp20
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 149 Sep 15  2003 ippp21
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 150 Sep 15  2003 ippp22
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 151 Sep 15  2003 ippp23
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 152 Sep 15  2003 ippp24
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 153 Sep 15  2003 ippp25
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 154 Sep 15  2003 ippp26
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 155 Sep 15  2003 ippp27
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 156 Sep 15  2003 ippp28
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 157 Sep 15  2003 ippp29
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 131 Sep 15  2003 ippp3
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 158 Sep 15  2003 ippp30
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 159 Sep 15  2003 ippp31
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 160 Sep 15  2003 ippp32
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 161 Sep 15  2003 ippp33
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 162 Sep 15  2003 ippp34
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 163 Sep 15  2003 ippp35
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 164 Sep 15  2003 ippp36
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 165 Sep 15  2003 ippp37
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 166 Sep 15  2003 ippp38
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 167 Sep 15  2003 ippp39
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 132 Sep 15  2003 ippp4
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 168 Sep 15  2003 ippp40
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 169 Sep 15  2003 ippp41
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 170 Sep 15  2003 ippp42
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 171 Sep 15  2003 ippp43
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 172 Sep 15  2003 ippp44
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 173 Sep 15  2003 ippp45
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 174 Sep 15  2003 ippp46
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 175 Sep 15  2003 ippp47
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 176 Sep 15  2003 ippp48
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 177 Sep 15  2003 ippp49
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 133 Sep 15  2003 ippp5
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 178 Sep 15  2003 ippp50
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 179 Sep 15  2003 ippp51
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 180 Sep 15  2003 ippp52
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 181 Sep 15  2003 ippp53
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 182 Sep 15  2003 ippp54
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 183 Sep 15  2003 ippp55
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 184 Sep 15  2003 ippp56
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 185 Sep 15  2003 ippp57
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 186 Sep 15  2003 ippp58
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 187 Sep 15  2003 ippp59
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 134 Sep 15  2003 ippp6
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 188 Sep 15  2003 ippp60
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 189 Sep 15  2003 ippp61
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 190 Sep 15  2003 ippp62
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 191 Sep 15  2003 ippp63
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 135 Sep 15  2003 ippp7
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 136 Sep 15  2003 ippp8
crw-------    1 root     root      45, 137 Sep 15  2003 ippp9
crw-------    1 root     root     108,   0 Sep 15  2003 ppp
crw-------    1 root     root     144,   0 Sep 15  2003 pppox0
crw-------    1 root     root     144,   1 Sep 15  2003 pppox1
crw-------    1 root     root     144,   2 Sep 15  2003 pppox2
crw-------    1 root     root     144,   3 Sep 15  2003 pppox3


----------



## praka123 (Jan 9, 2006)

vignesh said:
			
		

> Here is the output of lspci
> .....................................
> 01:07.0 Modem: PCTel Inc: Unknown device 2189 (rev 03)
> ..............................................
> ...


so your modem is detected.check /dev/ dir for something like /dev/modem...or try

```
cosmic:~# cd /dev/ ;ls > /home/username/Desktop/devfile
```
check 'gedit devfile' for some related ones like /dev/modem..or /dev/ttyx.. according to which port [COM 1 or 3] u connected the modem..
Did U configured wvdial[adding dialup ph.no,userid,passwd etc..]?there is a command "wvdialconf" to configure wvdial in RH/Fedora.also if this doesnot work,install minicom if available or download rpms and install


> The terminal program "minicom"
> 
> "minicom" is a very sophisticated tool for dialing into
> other computers (ISPs or BBSs). It has a fancy colored menu,
> ...


THere is a HW2 in tldp.org though for 2.4 kernel:
*www.tldp.org/HOWTO/PCTel-MicroModem-Config/purpose.html
*www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/unmaintained/PPP-over-minicom
*www.google.com/linux?q=pctel+modem&sourceid=mozilla-search
miicom rpms
*alioth.debian.org/projects/minicom/
As i dont use a dialup  ,U can try google...Also consider posting in linuxquestions.org forums etc..Best of LUX...other geeks here pls help him


----------



## vignesh (Jan 9, 2006)

I will try mincom and give you a feedback...

Or ..The modem worked fine in RH9 the only problem I faced was that the browser was too old...So tell me how to update it..or install the latest firefox..


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think RH9 is really old distro U should have  Ubuntu or Debian as their repos are fully loaded mostly with needed dependencies..


----------



## vignesh (Jan 10, 2006)

I have installed opera 7.54 on RH9....PLanning to download Opera 8


----------



## vignesh (Jan 10, 2006)

OK removed windows...I installed opera 8.51,it was available in the Opera website itself...for even Redhat 6.2 its available..


----------



## praka123 (Jan 11, 2006)

So you left the internal modem!>?sticking with your distro?


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 11, 2006)

vignesh said:
			
		

> I removed Windows



What abt a party for those of us in chennai? 
BTW The other day i went to ritchie street. The guy told me that external modem starts from Rs 1450. Why not consider one?? So you can leave Rh9 and use Fc4 or Breezy.
Still  Fedora Legacy Project  Supports Rh9 and configure yum accordingly to recieve updates and install Firefox.


----------



## vignesh (Jan 11, 2006)

FC4 is a bit slow..I am just going to use RH 9 for surfing the net,,the digit forum and my mail....

I am asked the root password everytime I start KPPP how to stop that ?



> What abt a party for those of us in chennai



Sure mate....



> BTW The other day i went to ritchie street. The guy told me that external modem starts from Rs 1450. Why not consider one?? So you can leave Rh9 and use Fc4 or Breezy.
> Still Fedora Legacy Project Supports Rh9 and configure yum accordingly to recieve updates and install Firefox.



I went the week before last and he told me its 1250/- for a Dax external modem..

I am thinking about updating RH9 to FC4 on a dialup(Netone)



> So you left the internal modem!


No...

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## vignesh (Jan 23, 2006)

Today I bought an external modem(DAX).I am using it on Ubuntu 5.04.But I find it really slow than compared to RH9..Do I have to install another dialer ?


----------



## vignesh (Jan 23, 2006)

I tried it in Fedora Core 3... Each time I login into Gnome it gives me an error saying.Can`t find host localhost.localdomain..

It stops comming only if I delete my internet connection and modem configuration .Any help....


----------



## praka123 (Jan 23, 2006)

try checking your /etc/hosts for hostname been set.

```
127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost
```
if you configured using a static ip address,try giving that

```
192.168.1.2     muaahha
```
and try "hostname" command for o/p.if possible try /etc/init.d/networking restart


----------



## vignesh (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks will try that..Is it possible to connect to the net without asking the admin or root password ?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 23, 2006)

but its not good as with security.the thing is U need to set few commands (i dont tried myself) SUID bit.for egon,poff etc..
try in CLI "whereis pon"
#nautilus &
cd into /usr/bin.rightclick on pon,poff and browse to permissions tab and set SUID.


----------



## vignesh (Jan 24, 2006)

This is not working..There  is no pon.poff.in /usr/bin


----------



## praka123 (Jan 24, 2006)

THen try in Command Line "whereis pon" "whereis poff"


----------

